# PUP-PUP ROCKS! The finest thread of 2010!!



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Please click THIS LINK to see the story of Pup-pup the skinny, freezing stray.










Pup-pup has had the good fortune of hanging out at the right home. Patti and Larry have put their hearts on the line as they have won the trust of a freezing stray.










Patti and Larry, a certain RTF sponsor would love to have your mailing address. A minor token of his appreciation for all that you've done to inspire the minds and warm the hearts of RTF'ers around the globe is to be shipped to your home.

The sponsor is *waffling *on sharing his identity publicly. But the *sweetness *of his gift is a symbol of his appreciation for what you have done for the members of RTF.

Will you please send your mailing address to me, and copy Ken Bora, via PM on RTF, or you can email [email protected] ?

Pup-pup is lucky..you are lucky...we are lucky to have you share this.










- Sincerely,

Chris, who just got done walking a stray who has become a member of his family as well.

***Need a pet friend that's not destined to be an NFC? Consider a stray/rescue dog!***


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Good on you Chris. This is one of the best threads to hit RTF.


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

What a great idea Chris ! This story diserved a special place on RTF as Larry and Patti have done something wonderful to Pup pup !


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Test dog to line!!! Pup Pup to the holding blind . ... This thread is good for the soul!!


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

You all are a riot Thread of the year....guy's it's only Jan. 15th!!!! Seriously, though, I will keep you all updated...we do have a long road ahead of us..one step at a time and it's a nice feeling to know so many people care about Pup-Pup. 

To those of you who asked where Pup-Pup is sleeeping; we have moved his bed down to the right of the door; and he curls up there to sleep. He can see into the house through the large window in the door even when he is laying down and he can watch us moving about; hopefully this will ease his mind. Pup pup has not yet been brave enough to come into the house; this morning however, as we brought the other dogs back from their walks, he did put his two front feet in the doorway. We will try to lure him into the office with food just set into the doorway and see how that goes.
________
MONTANA MEDICAL MARIJUANA DISPENSARY


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

You are prooving a lot of patience and care... You don't rush anything and this is probably one of the keys to that success (in addition to food, of course !). Every time I come around on the forum, I impatiently wait to see more news. It is a beautiful story that just started some days ago and what a brilliant relation that is building up !


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I love this thread and PupPup to.

John


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

This is such a great story! Warms the heart...GO Pup Pup!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Very nice update, Patti!! I, among others  , am very happy to hear Pup-Pup is sleeping at the house!

We watch "All Creatures...." as well. This thread has made for lots of wet eye sessions and some tears here and there, too...but the post of the James Harriot story had me going... developing a relationship with the Kleenex box here :roll: 

PUP-PUP ROCKS! The finest thread of 2010!! .....gives Larry just cause to shop for his next photo shoot..LOL  

A very, very good friend gave me a little Keepsake Book for Christmas several years ago. 'Christmas Joy', by Susan Branch. There is a little verse on the last page...

"The love in your heart
wasn't put there to stay, 
love isn't love
till it's
given 
away"

This fits the two of you perfectly. 

Judy


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Dang Patti, When I read your post saying you were not going to give us updates, I was thinking "Wait a minute, you can't mean that!" Your mailbox would have runneth over in no time flat. This has been the most heartwarming story we've had since I have been a member here.

Pup-Pup rocks and you and Larry are saints. Thanks so much for sharing your story and please continue.

Chris - Thanks for making this a sticky.

Many thanks,


----------



## FetchExpress (May 31, 2006)

I havent been around for awhile so have spent the last hour reading through all of the posts regarding this.

I am so happy it has turned out the way that it has!! Angels come in all forms! Gifts of kindness are never just a gift! They are returned to us over and over again. I truley believe that every dog comes into our life for a reason and that they each have gifts and lessons to teach us. 

I feel honored that you have chosen to share a piece of your heart with us all!! Please continue to keep us all posted...The Retriever Training Family (RTF) truley cares!

KC

PS Let me know what size neck this guy has and I will make him own very special collar!


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi all, 

Just wanted to give you an update on Pup Pup for this week. 

Pup Pup had a good week. He is putting on weight everyday and filling out. The more he fills out the more puppy it brings out in him! Today he spent the day rolling around in the front yard with various toys all about him. Thankfully, it is warming up this week and he is really enjoying the sunny days! He has so much food being given to him that he has taken to burying his treats and bones...give him a Milk Bone and he runs around back and hides it! 

He is getting braver and has made it all the way into the house However, the moment he realized all four feet were inside, he turned tail and ran! He still is very, very frightened of people and if something happens to startle him, it will take awhile to regain the ground lost. He sleeps curled up by the door to the mud room and from there can look in and see everything going on. He adores Larry and will sit by his side and lick his face and crawl up in his lap. He is slowly learning to trust me...he runs to me when I come home from training and I give him a cookie and he will now come up to me and take cookies...once he even licked me a bit...again, one step at a time...

We have noticed that if you put a leash on him he completely gives up and becomes frightened to the point of immobilization. We are working slowly on this. 

All in all, Pup Pup is becoming more and more a member of the family...he has a long way to go to trust...but he is taking it one day at a time.
________
LIST OF SUZUKI MOTORCYCLES SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Patti for the update !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sounds all good ! Patience pays off... He has covered quite a distance since the first day and shows improvement every time you write you updates. Some steps may take longer than others but, as you said, one day at the time and results will be there one day !

I applaud what you're doing and tell your story to others as a great example of patience and determination.

Keep up on the updates ! I always look forward to read how he's becoming !!! Please congradulate Larry for his patience for me please, I've always admired people who take time on their side as an allied to reach goals.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thanks so much for the update, Patti. My husband just asked, as he was going to bed, how Pup-pup is doing. Told him that I was trying to give you a break!..so not posting inquiries  

Will tell him there is an update in the AM! 

Your update is so touching... 

Again, thank you...and, I am so happy that he got all fours into the house!  

Bob and Judy

Edit: Tues AM...we are now BOTH thrilled ...


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Keep up the good work....I look forward to the updates, too!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the update. You are definately making progress, it brings tears to my eyes to hear how he has bonded with Larry, I think that is so cool. PupPup considers Larry his guardian Angel, which you both are. Anymore pics? PupPups whole life has completely turned around in a huge way and I can tell PupPup knows and really appreciates that.

God bless both of you,

John


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

ReedCreek said:


> Hi all,... He sleeps curled up by the door to the mud room and from there can look in and see everything going on. He adores Larry and will sit by his side and lick his face and crawl up in his lap..


that is so cool, if he sits by the door, just inside will pup pup come inside to snuggle with him? how are your temps doing, still what you all call cold?


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Ken Bora said:


> that is so cool, if he sits by the door, just inside will pup pup come inside to snuggle with him? how are your temps doing, still what you all call cold?


Pup Pup likes to play with our other dogs when we walk them and several times now has sort of followed them in the door; the minute he gets all four feet in the door he realizes he is inside and quickly turns around and out he goes...but he does come in...so that is a start. Hummmm...haven't thought about Larry just sitting inside the door to draw him in to snuggle..will have to try that and will report back

Temps are getting much better; it has been in the 60's the last few days and 40's at night!

Thanks for all your support!
________
BUY DIGITAL SCALE


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

here's an idea for the leash phobia; sacrifice an old leash and cut the wrist loop off so he can't get hung up with it. put it on and leave it on until he forgets it's there.

once he's used to it, you can pick up the end and walk around the yard with some treats BEFORE meal time.

what you have done for this poor fellow is very touching. one of the nicest things i've ever heard of!-Paul


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

Larry managed to bring him closer and closer, I don't see why it wouldn't work for in the house as Ken said. Huge improvement since the begining and as we know, at a certain point at the "fine tuning", it still takes time for little steps. So Larry's and your patience will be needed again. Most of all, PupPup needs trust as you said, so remember that song from the Beatles "All you need is love" !


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

..anxiously waiting for the ..Larry sitting just inside the door to snuggle with Pup Pup update!!  

...also, is there a particular wardrobe for that?? LOL (pj's and bathrobe?..just in case both snooze off for the nite!!) 

Judy


----------



## justchessys (Dec 2, 2005)

When I read this post about Pup Pup it just leaves me with a nice feeling inside. One will never know what his life was like before you and your wife came into the picture, it's like Pup Pup had an angel guiding him towards both of you. The love you give him will be returned 10 fold. Thank you Marvin Calhoun


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

I am glad he is making so much progress! I wonder if he wasn't allowed in the house and was yelled at when he attempted and maybe that is part of his problem as well. Keep up the great work! He will repay you ten fold!


----------



## Tim Sharpe (Mar 12, 2009)

This is a wonderful, heartwarming story. God bless all of you. I have adopted two dogs and as it turned out in the end, I was the lucky one.

*Pup-pup ROCKS!!!​*


----------



## HuntingMT (Aug 2, 2007)

What a cool story.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

I am enjoying all the updates of pup-pup. Keep up the good work.

Paula


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Pup Pup rocks but his humans rock even more.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Becky Mills said:


> Pup Pup rocks but his humans rock even more.


 

ABSOLUTELY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Any recent pictures or updates on PupPup? I need a PupPup fix!

Thanks,
John


----------



## Tim Sharpe (Mar 12, 2009)

How about an update? I need a Pup-Pup fix!

*Pup-Pup ROCKS!*


----------



## Coot83 (Jan 27, 2010)

First post (long time lurker) and all I can say is

*PUP PUP FOR POSTERBOY!!! *


----------



## Poodlegirl (Dec 19, 2007)

It seems to me that Pup Pup has helped many of us - through you! It is just plain good to hear a positive story about someone making a difference, and the difference a dog is making for them. Please include more photos and an update when you can...it brings many of us joy.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

John Robinson said:


> Any recent pictures or updates on PupPup? I need a PupPup fix!
> 
> Thanks,
> John





Tim Sharpe said:


> How about an update? I need a Pup-Pup fix!
> 
> *Pup-Pup ROCKS!*


Patti left me a voice mail yesterday afternoon saying she had pup pup updates and fresh photos but the silly girl (or Larry) apparently did some unsafe computing and picked up a virus. 
Her computer guy is working on it for her. Pup pup is not completely inside yet, coming in, scampering out just as quick. She is going to tempt him with some sweet bacon today.

.


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

DID SOMEONE SAY BACON!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good to hear on the progress.


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

I think we are many waiting impatiently for some pics and updates ! Thanks Ken for transmitting those updates... hope they get rid of that virus so we all can see PupPup !!!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you, Ken! Awful stuff just waiting to get into our computers  Sorry to hear that has happened to Patti and Larry.. Glad to know that Pup Pup is ok and still coming into the house  ..regardless of the speedy exit..LOL


----------



## Tim Sharpe (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Ken.

Will try to be patient for updates.

*Pup-pup ROCKS!*


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Ken. 

I feel like a pilgrimage to visit PupPup. Too far for me, but I feel very connected to this dog and his new friends.

John


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

> Pup pup is not completely inside yet, coming in, scampering out just as quick. She is going to tempt him with some sweet bacon today.


Progress! What great news.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

I am hoping I can even post from this location. I have an old computer set up while my main one is being fixed...the virus hit me hard I have pictures and updates but will have to wait to show you until I am able to post the pictures...just to give you a small hint...the "sweet" bacon did the treat!!! 

Patti
Reed Creek Labs
________
Herbalaire Vaporizer


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

WOW  GREAT news, Patti!! 

I am so sorry that your computer was hit so hard....so frustrating. Sure you use it for many other tasks..than to give us all our Pup Pup Fix!!!  But, we appreciate it so very much!

It is so cold here today...sunny (thank goodness!) but 20 below windchill...wind gusts "howled" all nite. 

Thanks so much for posting...and I hope you have a very good day!!

Judy and Bob


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

Patti said:


> I am hoping I can even post from this location. I have an old computer set up while my main one is being fixed...the virus hit me hard I have pictures and updates but will have to wait to show you until I am able to post the pictures...just to give you a small hint...the "sweet" bacon did the treat!!!
> 
> Patti
> Reed Creek Labs


Mouahahahah ! Temptation, temptation, temptation... and what a tasty temptation !!! PupPup will slowly make himself at ease. Don't forget to leave a warm blanket by the door carpet, just in case your husband curls up there with him and falls asleep ! ahahahah !

Good job and we look forward for the pictures !!!


----------



## justchessys (Dec 2, 2005)

Sorry about your computer I don't know about the rest of the world but I woke up to -36c. it was cold, if it drops any more it will not matter if you use f or c. 40 below either way is cold but hearing about Pup,Pup makes the day a little nicer.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

i see you have a big storm in the south, again
still thinking about you all. will it snow on pup pup?
or are you south of that big blue clump on radar?
or is the computer still down


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Okay, my computer is back; now I just have to figure out how to get my old sign in back...any suggestions? I would like to be able to log in under my old registration...of course, I cannot remember what that was

Pup pup updates will be forthcoming...just as soon as I figure this out
________
VOLCANO VAPORIZERS


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

Write to Chris, I'm sure he'll have a solution for you!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Oh..Thank Goodness!!!! Ken, it does look awful for this weekend at Pup Pup's house  

I sure hope Pup Pup is inside with his bacon, or in the office..or under cover on the porch..

Looking forward to news, pictures..anything at all!!!

Judy


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

You're back !!! How is Pup Pup ???!!! (of course, how are you and your husband too ?!)


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Finally??my computer is restored and Chris was kind enough to spend time with me fixing my sign in so that the ?old me? (more true than you know) was back, with avatar and signatures?Chris, thank you, thank you thank you. 

Now onto the really important stuff?a Pup Pup update; it is a bit wordy since so much time has gone by. Since I last communicated with you, Pup Pup has grown like a weed; and we think he is turning into a really handsome fellow. The good news is he finally feels good enough to be a puppy; and the bad news is?he?s a puppy?all the good and all the bad that goes with puppyhood. We get to witness his puppy races around the yard, throwing the ball up in the air, playing ?chase me?, watching him just roll around on the grass, spread eagle staring up in the air?or snoozing away; the bad news is he chews, he digs, he barks?in short a puppy! Larry and I are both thrilled that he is beginning to feel so happy and playful and can enjoy the rest of his puppyhood. On the flip side, he has learned to scratch on the window when he wants Larry to come out and play, he barks by his bowl when it is empty (he believes it should never, ever be empty); he digs, and chews on just about everything?.again, a puppy!

But the really, really best news is that one fine day a ?sweet package? arrived from Bora?s Maple Syrup; since I had a heads up that it was arriving that day, I had cooked up some bacon, which I dipped in the maple syrup?.Larry held a big piece in his hand and quietly waited while Pup Pup surveyed his options?pacing back and forth, to and fro?looking first in the mud room door, then through the kitchen window, sticking his nose in the door, running away, coming back ?putting first one foot in and then the other?and finally?the smell of the bacon and the maple syrup made him throw caution to the wind and in he came. He carefully approached Larry and climbed in his lap and started licking the syrup from his fingers and eating the bacon?.he stayed till we ran out of bacon (5 pieces) and then out he went! BUT he now knows that good things happen inside this house and he will come in the door and lay down in the mud room (we take care to make sure there are great rewards for his bravery); but he doesn?t stay long. 

Since then, Pup Pup has also gotten, much, much better about going into the office when Larry is in there working (the office is detached from the house) and we have even on particularly cold nights convinced him to settle down in a crate in the office (with toys and treats) and he has been warm and safe for the night?.I can tell you, it is not his favorite place to be?he would much rather be cured up outside by the door, looking in the window, with his big blanket (which, incidentally, he carries out to the yard every morning) and all his newly acquired toys around him. 

Each day he is better and stronger and braver?but still not over his fears?I wonder if he ever will be?a quick movement can still send him scurrying away, tail between his legs, he watches every stranger from a distance, no matter how many treats they offer him?he is getting better with me; when I come home from training he will often rush to the car to greet me and actually lick my hands?but it is Larry he loves and waits for and has completely given his heart to. 

You all have been incredible through this?.we also received some wonderful Cougar Gold Cheese from another RTF member ? Jean Grammer; and while I am sure Pup Pup wanted us to open the can and feed it to him; we are reserving this one for a special moment (P.S. we are checking the web page to see what wine is best served with this?so that moment may not include Pup Pup (although I can?t imagine that he won?t get a little bite ? after all; it is in his honor that we received it!)

Thank you all?.more updates will follow! Please click on the link for photos (sorry Chris, could not get the "image" to work on the new set up); anyone please feel free to post pictures: 



http://s423.photobucket.com/albums/pp311/pnsimmons/Pup Pup 2-5-11/?albumview=slideshow



P.S. check out the label on the Maple Syrup bottle?Pup Pup is famous!
________
Juggalo


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

What a cutie! Pup Pup looks sooooo happy! He sure is lucky to have found such kind people…I think he knows it too.


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

Label says it all !!! ahahahah !

This story is great from the start !!! Larry seems to have fun doing all that with Pup Pup and you are right, Pup Pup looks more and more handsome. He may not come over all his fears but he makes real progress.

Thank you so much for the pictures, what a pleasure to see !!! I look forward for the next news (when ever you feel to give some, no rush !) Thanks also for the updates, really appreciated !


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

Thanks for the update. This is the first thread I check.

Carol


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for bringing us up to speed. He really is quite a cute dog. This is a wonderful thing that you are doing for him. I love this thred.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Patti and Larry... Wow, Pup Pup's coat is so shiny, nice and black...he looks so healthy and is a handsome boy! 

Personally, I am so happy that he sleeps in the office and likes his crate..safe in his "cave" with all his stuff. He can really sleep soundly..giving him plenty of energy to be a Pup Pup puppy during the day!! His antics during the day are so funny..he is joyful now and life is finally wonderful for him. Love the blanket story...Pup Pup is a clever boy!!! 

You guys are so great...it takes a ton of patience to do the puppy thing, especially given that he is coming from a different place than your puppies did. Given this opportunity, a second chance at life, he will grow up into a wonderful companion that is happy to be "home". 

It looks as though, perhaps, Pup Pup has Larry's heart as well..just the sweetest thing to see, heart warming...

So happy for you that you have your computer back...and goodies to enjoy!! Stay warm and safe if you are in that awful storm this weekend...or as we speak, I think. 

And, just in time, Pup Pup is inside at night as well!!  He can listen to the wind and rain from the safety of his crate..warm and dry..

Patti...you or Larry, or both of you..should write a little book about Pup-Pup!!...try to get it published?? (in all your spare time :roll: ... ) 

Thank you for posting the update and wonderful pictures, we are so happy to find the news!!

Judy and Bob


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Patti and Larry,

Thank you for the update and pictures. He is turning into quite the handsome fellow. I just love stories with happy endings .

Jean


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Great news! This has been a great story and I as well as others look forward to more!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

I like this photo best!
Good Job guys, very good job!!!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Pup-pup looks like a different dog....I love reading all this. And I'm sure some credit must be given to Bora's Magikal Maple Syrup!


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

You are right, he's a good looking boy. Congratulations on your efforts so far and best wishes that you will continue to earn the remainder of his trust.

Ken, you're the best.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

I know I just updated yesterday; so I will try to make this quick?it is a happy sad update. 

Yesterday was absolutely miserable day weather wise in Northeast Georgia, cold, rainy and windy. Pup Pup had spent most of the day warm and dry up in the office with Larry. Larry needed to go to the grocery store; he tried to leave Pup Pup in the office; Pup Pup would have none of that, he followed Larry out in the rain and came down to the porch where his nice fluffy blanket was tucked in the corner warm and dry. Larry got in the car and left. I got Pup Pup some food and a cookie (overkill here); Pup Pup ignored his food and took his cookie and sat out in the rain staring up the driveway and waited for Larry, cookie in mouth. I watched from the window and could have cried. Every once in awhile he would do a little dance in the driveway and toss his cookie about?but he soon picked it up, put it in his mouth and waited?.did I mention the rain and wind and cold?..I had tears in my eyes. 

When Larry came home, you have never seen such joy; Pup Pup radiated joy?cookie in mouth, he practically jumped in the back of the car when Larry opened it to take the groceries out?he tried to get Larry to take the cookie and then Pup Pup actually came right into house; just walked right in with the groceries!!!! I have never seen such love from a puppy?

Perhaps Sunday he will come in an watch the Super Bowl with us. I will make some of his maple syrup bacon?.maybe even let him try a piece of cheese
________
Vaporizer wiki


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow! To say Pup-Pup loves Larry is an understatement!! I am so glad that things are working out. Hopefully it won't be much longer and Pup-Pup will feel comfortable ALL the time!

Andy


----------



## Jo Ann Reynolds (Jul 2, 2007)

ReedCreek said:


> .
> 
> Each day he is better and stronger and braver…but still not over his fears…I wonder if he ever will be…a quick movement can still send him scurrying away, tail between his legs, _he watches every stranger from a distance, no matter how many treats they offer him…_he is getting better with me; when I come home from training he will often rush to the car to greet me and actually lick my hands…but it is Larry he loves and waits for and has completely given his heart to.
> 
> Maple Syrup bottle…Pup Pup is famous!


Thanks so much for the update. Like many others, Pup-pup's thread is the first one I read (sometimes the only one). I need the warm fuzzies it gives me at this time of the year. You guys have done amazing rehab with him.

Re the strangers and treats, don't let them get in to his flight zone as he's obviously still in FEAR mode rather than SEEKING mode with them. Maybe ask them to toss the treats near but not directly at him without trying to make direct eye contact and don't worry whether he takes them or not. He'll decide when he's ready like he's done with you.

Keep those Pup-pup updates and pictures coming. You guys are special people.:grin:


----------



## Coot83 (Jan 27, 2010)

Love this thread, You guys have so much love in your heart, and it really shows by what you are doing........

*PUP PUP IS THA MAN!!!!*


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Ken!..thank you for enlarging the picture! Very cool label on your maple syrup! ...and Pup Pup's purple collar with his own tags! Can you post a shot of that label so we can read it?  

A wonderful update, Patti! Thanks for taking the time, once again!! 

Wow...coming in with Larry and the groceries!! Huge strides are being made  and some when unexpected!! 

I do hope that Pup Pup spends Sunday with his family watching the Super Bowl..that would be the best of news!! 

Judy


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

ReedCreek said:


> I know I just updated yesterday; so I will try to make this quick?it is a happy sad update.
> 
> Yesterday was absolutely miserable day weather wise in Northeast Georgia, cold, rainy and windy. Pup Pup had spent most of the day warm and dry up in the office with Larry. Larry needed to go to the grocery store; he tried to leave Pup Pup in the office; Pup Pup would have none of that, he followed Larry out in the rain and came down to the porch where his nice fluffy blanket was tucked in the corner warm and dry. Larry got in the car and left. I got Pup Pup some food and a cookie (overkill here); Pup Pup ignored his food and took his cookie and sat out in the rain staring up the driveway and waited for Larry, cookie in mouth. I watched from the window and could have cried. Every once in awhile he would do a little dance in the driveway and toss his cookie about?but he soon picked it up, put it in his mouth and waited?.did I mention the rain and wind and cold?..I had tears in my eyes.
> 
> ...


awesome fidelity. a spiritual connection experienced by few humans. it reminds me of a post about FC AFC Ritz that howled and howled sadly out in the kennel the moment that his owner passed. some dogs are so special. really, really cool and what a great experience. kind of makes me jealous. thanks for posting all this stuff. helps the rest of us experience it vicariously.
________
FIX PS3


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> Ken!..thank you for enlarging the picture! Very cool label on your maple syrup! ...and Pup Pup's purple collar with his own tags! Can you post a shot of that label so we can read it?
> 
> A wonderful update, Patti! Thanks for taking the time, once again!!
> 
> ...


Cool stuff, Ken!  First class!


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Ken!..thank you for enlarging the picture! Very cool label on your maple syrup! ...and Pup Pup's purple collar with his own tags! Can you post a shot of that label so we can read it? :smile:

I have to tell you that that label is the absolutely coolest thing ever..and I mean ever! When I opened that package, I could not believe it. I took a close up picture of it with my ipod and if I can get it to download okay, I will post it. It is not one of those things that will ever get thrown away....Ken sent us THREE bottles of his wonderful maple syrup (and incidentally it is great!); but that label is the "Icing on the Cake"!!!!
________
Vodun (voodoo) forums


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

This is the label I did for Patti and Larry and pup pup. It is a modification of the label I did for the tri-Tronics raffle winner. I just changed out the tri-tronics banner and added Larry and pup pup. It’s kind of my thing, event specific labels. 











.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Ken- you are a wonderful man. 

Well deserved Patti and Larry.

You take care-


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Pals said:


> Ken- you are a wonderful man.
> 
> Well deserved Patti and Larry.
> 
> You take care-


I try to not let that get ‘round Nancy so just hush now!
Patti and Larry are the wonderful people here. With an elbow poke to our janitor Chris, without his help and without the existence of RTF well…..

Here is how the phone call went
Bora; Your mission, get Patti Simmons address without her knowing why, I want to make something cool and don’t want the world to know.
Atkinson; No problem, I have an idea. Totally covert.
Bora; Cool I know you can do it, I’m going to use the official RTF label we used for Stephen Smith. And add that great shot of Larry and pup pup
Atkinson; I’m on it, know one will know.

To see the totally covert idea Chris had….. well it is post #1 of this thread! James Bond would be proud.;-)
Your still the coolest Chris…

I am so pleased at how pup pup has filled out. Looking at that first pic I put on the label compared to the pic of him on Larry’s lap is amazing! I get the feel, from having had such a mix myself, that there may be a bit of border collie in him. By the look of his front legs and head. He may make a great “set up” dog for you to test your winger tosses with before running the real retrievers. Or he just may be the “ride with Larry to the store dog” and a lot of good can come from that as well. Larry has a dawg!

BTW
it was so hard for me to post that label. I can create the coolest stuff but the why and how chafe me all the time. That label is a publisher file stored in my documents. I could not upload it onto photobucket. I could not” save as” it to another format and I could not copy it, with clear detail using my new found prt Scrn button. I ended up printing it out and scanning it back in as a jpg. How dorkie is that? Has to be an easier way

.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

You guys are GREAT!!! Isn't that label terrific! Of course, I am definitely partial to the shot of Larry crawling on the ground with a half starved Pup Pup...thank you for posting it Ken. I had been trying to get it up; but seems like I am back to being picture posting illiterate since the crashLarry and I are so deeply touched by all the work and "covert" operations that went into us getting it. It really means a lot. Plus, let's not forget, we are lovin this syrup; Larry made up some Brats and Beans yesterday and added Kens Special Maple Syrup....yummmmm...we need a recipe thread going of stuff made with this great syrup
________
Lincoln Mkt History


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

OMG!! ....that is absolutely the BEST label, ever!! 

I hope you know just how great it is, Ken?? ....once again, I think you made a lot of people's day.."warm fuzzies"..and that picture of Larry and Pup Pup is still such a heart tugger...

........“ride with Larry to the store dog”....I think so!!!  

Then Patti will not have to stand in the window with box of Kleenex..  ..watching the little guy sitting in the driveway in the pouring rain, cold..and wind.. bone in mouth..waiting for Larry's return.. in the rain, cold..wind..  

Bob found a deal..10 boxes for $10 while grocery shopping..coming in handy :roll: 

So...Patti and Larry..when you do use Pup Pup as "set up dog"...take a couple of pictures and post them to us... or as the two leave/return from their grocery shopping!!!

Hope the Super Bowl goes great for you! ......for a lot of reasons!! ..pretty much guaranteed with the great fare you guys have!!! ..or you could all go to the office and watch there?? LOL 

Judy


----------



## shootncast (Dec 30, 2008)

There is a special place in heaven for people like you. That dog was meant to cross your path.


----------



## Micah Duffy (Jan 21, 2010)

This is a really neat thread. Wish there where more people out there to care for animals like this.


----------



## Tim Sharpe (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update. Always checking for more.

*Pup-pup ROCKS!​*


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

I am speachless seeing how people care in this story, what some have done and Patti & Larry being who they are... this is simply beautiful !


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

MicahD said:


> This is a really neat thread. Wish there where more people out there to care for animals like this.


Certainly not enough of them, but they're out there. Hope it won't be seen as trying to steal anyone's well-deserved thunder if I share a before and after of one of this past years' found dogs and how she's doing in the new home we were lucky enough to place her in. 

This was Rosie when she showed up at my training pond:










and now:


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Rick Hall said:


> Certainly not enough of them, but they're out there. Hope it won't be seen as trying to steal anyone's well-deserved thunder if I share a before and after of one of this past years' found dogs and how she's doing in the new home we were lucky enough to place her in.
> 
> This was Rosie when she showed up at my training pond:
> 
> ...


 Rick, Those pictures of Rosie caught my heart right in my throat; the before and after are so incredible; what a beautiful, beautiful girl she is now....how sad she was then...what a great job you have done...thank you so much for sharing!
________
Ford motor credit company picture


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

ReedCreek said:


> Rick, Those pictures of Rosie caught my heart right in my throat; the before and after are so incredible; what a beautiful, beautiful girl she is now....how sad she was then...what a great job you have done...thank you so much for sharing!


Exactly the same reaction I had. Poor girl didn't look like she had much longer to go. She is a beautiful girl! Definately one that catches my eye with her build and markings. Good job!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

How lucky Rosie was to have wandered into your training area! It's amazing how some love and some food can transform a skinny dog into a real beauty.

Andy


----------



## justchessys (Dec 2, 2005)

Good on you too Rick for doing the right thing. Marvin Calhoun.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm just the middle man for most foundlings that come my way, the real good is done by those who take them in permanently. Rosie is a genuine sweetheart and was a heart-breaker that finally caught the break she deserves. Too many don't.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Took my breath away... more than one can bear to see. She had her head high though, still (unbelievably) hopeful? 

Thank goodness for the kindness of people in this world...

Bless you, Rick...

Judy


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

After reading that NAHRA - HRC thread, I thought I'd drop in here for a little fresh air and a mood lift.

John


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

So far so good for Pup Pup and by the pictures of that other example of a rescued dog, we can say that Pup Pup will grow nicely with all that love and care !!!

It is in deed refreshing to read this thread !!! Like many others, this is the first I come to see before all others ! Thanks all for sharing !


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Wow! Good on you, Rick!



Rick Hall said:


> Certainly not enough of them, but they're out there. Hope it won't be seen as trying to steal anyone's well-deserved thunder if I share a before and after of one of this past years' found dogs and how she's doing in the new home we were lucky enough to place her in.
> 
> This was Rosie when she showed up at my training pond:
> 
> ...


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Patti-

Can we please have our weekly Pup pup update. We are going stir crazy, even if you don't have any pictures just a paragraph will do. Otherwise I'll be forced to go back and corrupt poor Chris's name thread some more and really embarrass myself.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

Great job Rick. When I saw the first pic the first words out of my mouth were" Oh my God!" She looks great after your care!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Pals said:


> Patti-
> 
> Can we please have our weekly Pup pup update. We are going stir crazy, even if you don't have any pictures just a paragraph will do. Otherwise I'll be forced to go back and corrupt poor Chris's name thread some more and really embarrass myself.


Thank you, Nancy!! I second the motion!!  

Judy


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Watrdawg said:


> Great job Rick. When I saw the first pic the first words out of my mouth were" Oh my God!" She looks great after your care!!!


I was just the "middle man" who found and placed her. Real credit belongs to her new owner.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Rick Hall said:


> I was just the "middle man" who found and placed her. Real credit belongs to her new owner.


Well, Rick, the process had to start with someone picking her up ..so that she could be adopted. How about a joint effort...by you and her new owner!!!  

Do they have any idea how old she might be? 

Judy

PS...is this thread no longer a Sticky???


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Where is Pup Pup? ...thread was far away


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

WOW, I've spent the last several hours reading the threads as far back as I could find about this guy called Pup pup. I had seen them all along but wasn't interested before if it didn't say training or something in the 1st few lines. I've been missing out all along. One can truely see how great people can be in todays world by looking out the window of oneself and seeing the PupPup stories. We know we don't pick the dogs, they pick us. It's great when we stop and realize it. 

A great name for a great dog that picks great people. Hallmark makes movies about these kind of stories, has anyone called them yet?
PupPup, Hallmark card material.

God will bless you more than you know for your kindness. Thanks for sharing your story, may it never end.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Pup....Up!!!

Edit: Do not want to post over Patti!...so that everyone will see her update!!!

Thank you for the great update!!!! Such great news.... So very cute about the office  

Judy


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi all, 

Sorry for the long delay in my Pup Pup update! Much has happened with Pup Pup since I last posted..all good. As all of you can well imagine, Pup Pup is growing leaps and bounds (he now weighs over 60 lbs), we have had to loosen his collar several times! He know longer eats every single morsel that is put before him; so now we must get sensible and feed him as we do our other dogs...not just every time he looks soulfully at us. Pup Pup is still "Larry's" dog and even though I try, I think he considers me simply acceptable "noise in the background." He much prefers to be inside the office with Larry and spends his days going in and out of the office, first to play outside and toss all his toys around and then to run like a scared little child, back to see that his beloved Larry is still there. 

We did have Pup Pup neutered last week. We had to prepare for that by being sure he was comfortable staying in a crate and now Pup Pup actually likes his crate, which is kept inside the office. We leave the door open and he goes in and out at will....that is a big step! The neutering was uneventful, but poor little Pup Pup had to have a week of resting...that was hard! He did not understand that at all

I will be taking Pup Pup to a structured behavior/socialization class (I am worried he is not socializing enough, as he still runs and hides from everyone). We have young grandchildren and I need to be sure he is okay around people and small children. I am looking forward to getting to spend some one on one time with Pup Pup. 

Pup Pup has come inside the house many times and loves to interact with all the other dogs and curl up on the couch with Larry, but after 45 min or so, he wants to go outside. 

We are projecting that Pup Pup will continue to grow into a loving sweet dog...but we want to give him every opportunity by taking the right steps.

Wish I had some pictures, maybe next time!
________
Lm001


----------



## justchessys (Dec 2, 2005)

Thank you for sharing pup, pups journey with you.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

justchessys said:


> Thank you for sharing pup, pups journey with you.


 Pup Pups journey has been a delight to share; it started out from a very scary place, with real concerns for his very life. Thankfully, these concerns are gone and are now replaced with simple somewhat normal concerns about raising another puppy and integrating him into the family; concerns I am sure many of us share when we bring a new pup into our home. 

However, I am reminded once again, when I see pictures posted of dogs like Rosie, how real the horror is for these dogs that are simply dropped off and abandoned. 

There are so many people on this forum who have opened their homes and hearts up to abandoned and mistreated puppies that such stories could probably create a book. Thankfully, now and again, we do see happy outcomes, however, tearfully, since taking in Pup Pup I have heard from many people who's stories ended unhappily...the rescue, the welcome hand, the warm place to sleep came too late...we are one of the lucky ones?
________
Boulevard M50


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

I have been reading this thread since the beginning and finally decided that I had to make a comment..... thank you for taking in that little fellow. I look every day to see the next "chapter". No matter what happens, you are to be commended for what you have done for him. Congratulations and continued success for you and for PupPup. Janet


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

ReedCreek said:


> ...Pup Pup is still "Larry's" dog and even though I try, I think he considers me simply acceptable "noise in the background." !....


Larry teach him that?
Kidding I am,;-) thanks for the updates


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

Patti and Larry,
Sure there are unhappy endings to some stories... but when we see one turning nicely, it rejoys our hearts. Thanks for sharing and as soon as you can, some new pics would be great !!!


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Ken Bora said:


> Larry teach him that?
> Kidding I am,;-) thanks for the updates


Larry and my kids taught him that
________
VAPORIZER REVIEWS


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Quote by Patti...."the rescue, the welcome hand, the warm place to sleep came too late"

I think that is why Pup Pup and Rosie...and others posted on RTF are so heartening. That some do make it and have safe, loving homes for the rest of their lives. 

Also...the only consolation that I find when, as quoted above happens  ...is that they are rescued, a kind hand given, warm place to sleep... Given the alternative of being alone and more often than not in a very cruel environment..weather, cold..etc. Can "go", sadly if need be, but knowing some comfort of the heart...

(Edit 3/22/2010..my sister in S. Dakota took an extremely thin, starved bird dog into her home about two months ago. Dead of winter. She was picked up by a neighbor on a road....trying to eat roadkill. To keep this short, she had a tumor on one side...and was not spade. The vet did some testing once she gained some strength. The results were not good at all, so she was put to sleep. But...she had spent two weeks in my sister's home, regular meals...and could not get her fill of water (just one part of the bad news)..slept on the bed cuddled up at night. In fact the first two nights she had to be lifted up because she was so weak. As bad as it ended, she was loved and cared for the last two weeks of her life..and an attempt was made to make things right for her. Had she been left on that road.. given the extreme weather conditions just after she was taken in...it is hard to think about the certain death she would have suffered. I am so proud of my sister... And I love the Pup Pup thread because they, too, gave their hearts to a stray...with no guarantee for a good ending. Thank goodness...the Pup Pup thread continues!! ) 

Patti....this thread is such an important part of so many of our lives now. So many checking daily just to read, updates...or post a little something to it. Look at what your little thread that you started has created... Tells you a little something of many of the RTF membership ..the hard core retriever people.. 

Judy 

(my hubby, who NEVER goes on-line to check RTF...but ALWAYS asks when I do, "what's on PUP PUP today?" ....LOL


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Hoping to once again soon be able to post pictures...since my computer crash...I can't figure out how to make that happen
________
Colorado Medical Marijuana Dispensary


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

How is Pup Pup? Hope he has recovered from his last trip to the vet. 

Give him a pat on the head for me.

Pattie


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Pattie said:


> How is Pup Pup? Hope he has recovered from his last trip to the vet.
> 
> Give him a pat on the head for me.
> 
> Pattie


Pattie!!! ....I thought you were "Patti" posting...LOL  ..and got excited for another update or pictures!!! 

Bumping it up again, too!!!


----------



## golden dude (Oct 19, 2009)

We have not heard about Pup Pup in awhile. How's he doing??

Steve


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

..and how are his little socialization classes going?  

So nice to see this thread at the top for a couple of seconds!!!


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

No news, good news I believe ! Still, hope to hear from the little fellow sometime !!!


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Sorry all for how slack I have been with Pup Pup updates Hunt test season has me gone with training so much of the time; but want you all to know how much I appreciate your caring and interest in Pup Pup. Pup Pup is doing great!!! He is still growing like a weed; keeps me wondering what mix he really is He's very much a part of the family now, coming to greet me every time I come home and loving to play with the other dogs. He doesn't have a particular favorite among them, but plays with all three of them. He is still Larry's boy and while he does seem much more comfortable around me, he is still shy and can run easily from movement that is too quick or from something or someone that he is not acquainted with. 

Haven't taken him for socialization classes yet; they will come after hunt test season;-)

We think he is getting cuter each day; but we could be slightly prejudice; he does grow on you; it's his silly little ears that make him look so adorable.
________
Ford Transit Connect History


----------



## Redgolden (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Patty for the update !!! We all understand that you have other things to do (seems that I don't have much to do as I hang around for Pup pup news !). If you have a moment (sometime), could you put a photo for us to see how he's growing ?!

Thanks again Patty. Larry and you have given that little fellow a piece of heaven !


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

I will try to work on getting some photos up this afternoon. I think I have had an offer of help from one of our wonderful RTF'ers to help me get photos posted (Ken...I will be in touch)!
________
Mercedes-benz f700 specifications


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

i am here for you Patti, Pup Pup Rocks!!!


----------



## Tim Sharpe (Mar 12, 2009)

I'd really like to see some pics and an update.

*Pup-pup ROCKS!*​


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Horay!!!!  .....just bumping up so Ken will not have a problem finding the thread!!!


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Ken Bora said:


> i am here for you Patti, Pup Pup Rocks!!!


Great! What do I need to do? Do I email pictures to you or what???
________
Yamaha Vino 125 History


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

ReedCreek said:


> Great! What do I need to do? Do I email pictures to you or what???


email any photo any way you want to me @ [email protected] and I will post them in this thread.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> email any photo any way you want to me @ [email protected] and I will post them in this thread.


Ken - I hope for your sake that you got a great biggo delete button cause if that rat baskird /paul sees this - well let's just say that it ain't gonna be pretty.

Enjoy the ride regards

Bubba


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Bubba said:


> Ken - I hope for your sake that you got a great biggo delete button cause if that rat baskird /paul sees this - well let's just say that it ain't gonna be pretty.
> 
> Enjoy the ride regards
> 
> Bubba


Good God Bubba what has Ken done? Hell hath no fury than Paul with an email address.

Moment of silence regards


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

/paul has had both my email and snail mail address for a long while. No worries. Last thing he mailed me was jelly. It was fine.

.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

It's your duck. I usually feed a sample of the stuff he sends me to the neighbors cat to see how she makes out before I try it.

Don't open any packages with air holes regards

Bubba


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Bubba said:


> It's your duck. I usually feed a sample of the stuff he sends me to the neighbors cat to see how she makes out before I try it.
> 
> Don't open any packages with air holes regards
> 
> Bubba


LOL ........you guys really are funny  

Judy


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

duk4me said:


> Good God Bubba what has Ken done? Hell hath no fury than Paul with an email address.
> 
> Moment of silence regards


I have missed something and I think it must have been seriously funny stuff

Ken I will email you some pictures
________
Launch box vaporizer


----------

